# Okuma reels?



## promark03 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok so I own an Okuma convector cv30 reel that I use for btb and surf fishing. I actually like the reel, and have no problems with it. I was reading some reviews and saw that quite a few people were bashing this reel and Okuma reels in general. I just wanted some feedback from okuma owners. Is this thing going to break on me?


----------



## texasa&m09 (Jul 8, 2009)

i fish with an epixor spinning reel for trout and reds and i love it so far, dunked in the salt water and still works fine


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

You do enough searching and you'll see negative comments on anything. 

If it works for you ... screw what you heard.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a bunch of Okuma spinning reels and I like them. I had problems with one large one where they left out some washers on the drag, but overall I think they make a great high end reel at a mid-level price. I'd put them up against my Stadics for about 1/3- 1/2 lower cost. (Even lower if I buy them in China)

I have a few Okuma trolling reels in the line counter configuration (left handed, no less) and they work very well for a sub $50 reel.

I can't speak for the Okuma baitcasters- I have too many Curado's, Chronarch's and Calais' to even think about buying any.

Plus, Okuma is one of the few Chinese brands that offer spare parts here in the USA.

Disclosure: No, I don't sell Okuma's.


----------



## dolphinslayer1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I dont own an Okuma and have never fished one personally. However I have worked on offshore charter boats for a long long time and have seen just about every type of reel fished...

The reason I dont own Okumas or fish them, i that about 10 yrs ago we were covered in blackfin tuna behind a shrimpboat. Some guy had brought an Okuma with him... I think it was a smilar model to yours, the dark blue one from Academy that was sold as a combo with a white rod pretty cheap back then... Anyway hes talking about his new real on the way out and how hes so smart because he got it so cheap... yada yada yada... anyway he hooks one blackfin tuna with it and about 2 minutes into the fight the, after making soome terrible sounds, the SPOOL POPS OUT OF THE FRAME! And withthe fish still running, the spool was bouncing all ver the deck, then it got kinda humerous because me and the other deckhand were hopping aroung also trying to catch the runnaway spool so we could handline the fish on in...lol...

That is my only experience with Okuma...However as devils advocate, I have heard (according to Charkbait, and clients that bring te Okuma gold reals offshore) that they have really turned around thier plant and are making quality cheap tackle these days. I personally wont try one because of what I saw that day though...


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

POS cheap for a reason. Takes forever to get parts. Spend the extra money and get Shimano.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have two. Not sure of the model number but it does end in 30. They have line counters. I use them on 8 ft medium action trolling rods for striper and big cats. In the 3 years I have not had a bit of trouble.
As for being made in China, what isn't?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I own both Shimano and Okuma reels and for the money, Okuma is a fine reel. I'll put an Okuma Epixor up against any Shimano Symetre and if you were blindfolded, you'd swear the Okuma was better, and at about half the cost. Shimano makes a fine product but if Okuma would start making left handed baitcaster, i might give 'em more business.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

impulse said:


> I can't speak for the Okuma baitcasters- I have too many Curado's, Chronarch's and Calais' to even think about buying any.
> .


I tried one of their baitcasters a few years ago. It seemed really nice out of the box but made 2 trips out on the bay before it went south and it did not get dunked in the water. It got rinsed off just like all the other reels that have lasted years. Have no clue how their other reels are.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I have an Epixor spinning reel that started giving me problems ( only winding the bottom side) but I threw it down often and think I probably bent the bail. I sent it in, they called a few days later and told me $18 plus parts and then mentioned a refurb. Got it shipped for $34 to my door. Communication was great and I am happy with their customer service. As mentioned earlier, search enough and you will find lots of bad feedback, but little positive, which is common with customer service perception.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

i have 3 of the okuma spinning reels for about 4 yrs now. 2 smaller size for bay and 1 large one for the jetties. i know they are not the greatest reel but i didnt have any problems with them at all. my dad caught a 30 lb jackfish with the larger spinning reel and no problem..my opinion is you do get what you pay for, as long as you dont take them tuna fishing you be ok, lol!!


----------



## promark03 (Dec 17, 2010)

dolphinslayer1 said:


> I dont own an Okuma and have never fished one personally. However I have worked on offshore charter boats for a long long time and have seen just about every type of reel fished...
> 
> The reason I dont own Okumas or fish them, i that about 10 yrs ago we were covered in blackfin tuna behind a shrimpboat. Some guy had brought an Okuma with him... I think it was a smilar model to yours, the dark blue one from Academy that was sold as a combo with a white rod pretty cheap back then... Anyway hes talking about his new real on the way out and how hes so smart because he got it so cheap... yada yada yada... anyway he hooks one blackfin tuna with it and about 2 minutes into the fight the, after making soome terrible sounds, the SPOOL POPS OUT OF THE FRAME! And withthe fish still running, the spool was bouncing all ver the deck, then it got kinda humerous because me and the other deckhand were hopping aroung also trying to catch the runnaway spool so we could handline the fish on in...lol...
> 
> That is my only experience with Okuma...However as devils advocate, I have heard (according to Charkbait, and clients that bring te Okuma gold reals offshore) that they have really turned around thier plant and are making quality cheap tackle these days. I personally wont try one because of what I saw that day though...


Man, that's funny. I have a friend that thinks that anything he buys is top notch. That story reminded me of him.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

texcajun said:


> if Okuma would start making left handed baitcaster, i might give 'em more business.


They do make some lefty baitcasters. You can find them on eBay. If you can't find them, let me know and I may haul a few back when I return from China in February.

As for the guys who saw some Okumas blow up 10 years ago, I guess you don't remember some of the old Shimano debacles from the '80s and '90's, nor do you differentiate between the $19 Shimano AX and TX reels and the $300 Shimanos. I promise you if you bring a $19 (put your favorite brand here), it will blow up on your first YFT.

I don't sell Okuma, but I like mine- I stick to the upper price levels, which are still lower priced than a lot of the well known brands. And my favorite Okumas aren't available in the USA, nor are they branded "Okuma".


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i have a cv30l and use it at the jetties for whatever hits the bait. only problem I have with it is all the shiny chrome plating is bubbling and peeling on the star drag. other then that, I have caught reds, blacks, shark, and loads of seaweed with it. I also have a big okuma spinner but have never used it. Picked it up on clearance as a backup to a penn 8500ss, but have never needed it. I wish i could afford the avets, shimanos, or penns, but like my dad always said, i got a champagne taste on a beer budget.


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

If the Legend of G.I. Bill Orange uses them they must be good.....


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

tank8677 said:


> i have 3 of the okuma spinning reels for about 4 yrs now. 2 smaller size for bay and 1 large one for the jetties. i know they are not the greatest reel but i didnt have any problems with them at all. my dad caught a 30 lb jackfish with the larger spinning reel and no problem..my opinion is you do get what you pay for, as long as you dont take them tuna fishing you be ok, lol!!


pretty much what he said. I have a couple of okuma spinning reels for when I take the kids or some new fisherman to the jetties. They have been solid. The paint wore off/bubble up in the first year on both of mine, but mechanically, they have been very, very sound for 4-5+ years now!


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a Serrano (baitcast) and like it just fine. Super small reel, silky smooth drag and casts a country mile.

Having said that though, I still prefer my 50E and 100D7 Shimanos to it. The Okuma does make for a fine backup to a backup.

.02


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 2 convectors that i use for live baiting and one okuma 30 2 speed. I have never had problems, But the 2 speed reel always clicks even when the clicker is off and that gets to be annoying but other than that no problems and had them for about 4 years. I prefer Daiwa and shimano but for the price okuma is a good reel. LIke anything else that use use in saltwater... IT IS ALL ABOUT MAINTENANCE:texasflag..


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*We have 2 Okuma's*

Rod-n-reels are sort of like over/under shotguns! :cheers:

When I was 20 I really thought I had to have the Browning Citori Lightning Over / Under in 12 ga. with a field upland stock - - - I just had to have it because it was the coolest gun in the field, if you were a pheasant hunter like me. But then again, I was 20 years old. I found out that I could still shoot pheasants with my Remington Wingmaster pump for 1/3 the price of that fancy Citori.

Rod-n-reels seem to be the same .... how many times have you been in the tackle store or looked at a "shop from home catalog" and saw the one and only rod-n-reel that you really wanted (because it was sort of like me wanting that Citori) but you decided to go with something practical and less expensive?

We have 2 Okuma's... they both belong to my better half and she really likes them. I actually tried one this past October while fishing in the Packery Channel down by CC, TX - - - I caught a nice 6 lb flounder and a 24" red... the Okuma performed great!

Like anything, you must do proper maintenance. I change the oil in my truck, change the lower unit oil in my outboard, and I always wash and re-oil my rod-n-reels after every salt water fishing trip!

BTW - - - I did buy the Citori (I think I was 40 at the time) and since then I have found more great over / unders for my pheasant hunting vice, but dang it, the old Wingmaster knocks them out of the sky too! :redface:


----------

